# Horses in the Snow!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a video I made of our horses in the snow! We had over a foot! :shocked: It's almost all gone now though. )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwyeQoZ8 ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. )


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow -- beautiful! What healthy, happy looking horses!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

so beautiful! I liked the part where they were both rolling simultaneously in the snow :thumb: Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How beautiful!!!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

They are very beautiful and they look very happy


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. They are pretty spoiled horses. )


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

The horses are beautiful, and the video is really nice too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

??? need I say more?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really pretty...... :thumb:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Horses do such a wonderful job of displaying God's love for beautiful things. :wink: We were so blessed to get Bubba and Gracie.


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice video...I love horses and really enjoyed watching that...what do you feed those guys ? They are a very nice weight and look very healthy !


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

With almost no grass, they are getting 4 leaves of grass hay a day. We were feeding them about a pound of Stratigic horse grain, but that didn't make much of a difference. It cost $20 a bag, so we stopped giving them that a few weeks ago. The paint Gracie keeps her weight really well and gains easily in the summer! Bubba pretty much stays the same. )


----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Well it sounds as though they are just easy keepers on hay...good for you ! Its nice when you find those types. They are beautiful


----------

